
DeepMind's AI has learnt to become 'highly aggressive' - kawera
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/artificial-intelligence-social-impact-deepmind
======
sprobertson
Better title: researchers and writers aggressively anthropomorphize behaviors
learned by RL agents.

